# Backup Camera Install - Wip



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm leaving town for the Middle East on Sunday for a couple weeks and I wanted to get this installed prior to leaving since we're heading out the weekend I get back.

Anyways..

Wolfwood turned me on to the 56-CHNV Backup Camera. I'm about 90% complete. I've wired the truck with the quick disconnect and the camera has been mounted to the back of the trailer. I just need to run the wire (that's already fished through to the bottom) along the frame to the front of the TT and mount the 6-pin connector.

Unlike Wolfwood, I actually had to pull the back wall off to get this through since I don't have the rear slide. What's nice though is that once I got everything back together, you can't even tell it was off. I've resealed everything and now it's just firming up to keep everything nice and dry.

I figured I'll be complete this Sat as that's when I'm going to take it for a ride and test drive it. I'll be taking pics then.

Before I ran anything though, I wired everything up in the garage to make sure it all worked. WOW... this thing ROCKS and I can't wait to take it out! It's everything Wolfwood said it was. Thx for the tip!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mod, I cannot wait to see the pics

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOO HOO!!!!!!!! *

I'm so glad (tho' not surprised) that it's working so well for you!!! Enjoy your test drive - get ready to be amazed!!!

Be carefull on your journeys to the ME..


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

You guys are working too hard. Here's what I bought, and it works like a charmer!

CLICK HERE


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

raynardo said:


> You guys are working too hard. Here's what I bought, and it works like a charmer!
> 
> CLICK HERE


That's probably a great tool - but I have 2 - VERY small - cameras ... 1 on the back of the RV and 1 (key hole) on the truck ... both display on the same screen with an easy switch flip if, for some reason, I want to use them both at the same time. Rob's installation was considerably more involved/extensive than mine but, either way, the system works GREAT!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

raynardo said:


> You guys are working too hard. Here's what I bought, and it works like a charmer!
> 
> CLICK HERE


Wireless can get flaky when going that length and I also didn't want to deal with battery charging/dying issues. The 56-CHNV has more features as well. It's a much more permanent solution.

Not that there's anything wrong with the Swift Hitch. I just didn't want to be farting around with things every time I'm out. This is install and done.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Rob_G said:


> You guys are working too hard. Here's what I bought, and it works like a charmer!
> 
> CLICK HERE


Wireless can get flaky when going that length and I also didn't want to deal with battery charging/dying issues. The 56-CHNV has more features as well. It's a much more permanent solution.

Not that there's anything wrong with the Swift Hitch. I just didn't want to be farting around with things every time I'm out. This is install and done.
[/quote]

I bought the swift hitch as well, and now that we are seasonal I am glad I did... it sees in the dark so now we use it to monitor kids in bed while we are outside... how did our parents do it without these gadgets... oh right, they beat us.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TitanFlyer said:


> how did our parents do it without these gadgets... oh right, they beat us.


*STOP YELLING AT ME!*

/goes into disturbed flashback
//fetal position


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> I just didn't want to be farting around with things every time I'm out. This is install and done.


Not too big of a stinky for me.

Plus, since it's magnetic I put it on my truck tailgate when I'm hitching up, and then I can put it on the back of my trailer when I'm backing into a spot. Being able to put the camera where I want, when I want (and not be limited to just my truck & trailer) is another big plus.

The range on this thing is at least 100' as I've tested it, no problem broadcasting from the back of the trailer to the truck cab.

Another thing I love about the handheld LCD screen - about the size of a BlackBerry - is that you can reverse right and left, so that if mirror images mess you up while backing, you can get *un*messed!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow - I am feeling really low tech here - this is what we use: Hitch Alignment. Works great!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Wow - I am feeling really low tech here - this is what we use: Hitch Alignment. Works great!


I don't use the camera for hitching - Kathy & I do that just fine together. I use the camera when driving and when backing the camper. We also had it on when driving x-country and stopped for awhile at rest stops ... just as a little added security.


----------

